#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Thai Tattoo Festival 2009

## Wayne Kerr

A few photos from the Thai Tattoo Festival held last Saturday 7th March 2009.

----------


## kingwilly

is that bloke pretending to be a tiger? or criminally insane?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Now these tats are meant to protect one from all manner of evils but I’ve refrained from getting one since learning that you aint supposed to let a Thai sheila "get on top" after the spiritual ink has touched your skin. Now I'm not sure if this was just a load of cods wallop fed to me by a girlfriend or not but it sure put the frighteners on me nonetheless. Anyway I thought a few of the "well hard members" might enjoy!



Some more pics and info about the festival in here - Wat Bang Phra tattoo Festival - feature photography from Thailand  :Smile: 




> is that bloke pretending to be a tiger? or criminally insane?


Aint the most intelligent looking mob I've seen  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr



----------


## Wayne Kerr



----------


## Wayne Kerr



----------


## Wayne Kerr



----------


## Wayne Kerr



----------


## Wayne Kerr



----------


## Wayne Kerr



----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ A standout specimen  :Smile:

----------


## crocadile

I'll have to line myself up for the next festival :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

I was flicking down the page expecting to see a topless woman's tattoo picture mate but in the end was disappointed.

With all due respects can think of better ways to spend a weekend as I hate Tatts but thanks for sharing your experience.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Yes I'm more a tit man than a tat man myself. Whilst on the topic of tit for tat I must wonder if our old mate K. Sabai is a tat man ... haven't seen him for a while  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Thanks for the great reportage and pics Wayne!! :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> our old mate K. Sabai is a tat man ... haven't seen him for a while


No idea mate!

Was expecting to see him back in Pattaya by now but no news!  :Confused:

----------


## Tao

Great pics of a bizarre looking event.  Good thread.

----------


## jandajoy

> 


All mad as cut snakes.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Wayne Kerr
> 
> our old mate K. Sabai is a tat man ... haven't seen him for a while
> 
> 
> No idea mate!
> 
> Was expecting to see him back in Pattaya by now but no news!


I saw him last week. He's ok.

I checked out his TD account today and it works fine (albeit from Jail) and despite promises to the contrary, he still has a full PM mailbox.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I was there too. Some pretty crazy shit was going down. After they've worked themselves up into a frenzy, they charge and scream down the field running straight into a line of volunteers who pull them to the ground and rub their earlobes to calm them down. At the end of the main ceremony when there was about a hundred of these guys charging the wall, we tried to get to the front to get stuck in. I got pushed out pretty quick but my mate made it to the front and helped out catching the nutters. :Smile: 

His wife had the camera so I cant upload my pics yet. She also made it to the front and took a punch in the face.

----------


## SimonP

Thanks for posting your pictures Wayne - I was there too, it's a great event for pictures.  I hope your wife is ok Fresh Prince -a friend of mine says a farang aquaintance had their arm broken after not being aware enough and getting knocked down by someone speeding in towards the stage.

----------

